# The Baroque/Classical Eras in Music



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think these two are my favorite eras. The music flows with such an ease and beauty unmatched by the other eras which I feel make things overly complicated. I have been on a Baroque kick, it may be time to jump on the Classical Era, which I've already heard plenty from.

I like my listening to include a pretty tune and be refined in nature!


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Bach* is my #1 composer, and consequently the Baroque era looms large in my appreciation. However, regarding *Handel*, I listen to the operas and oratorios almost exclusively. *Scarlatti *the keyboard sonatas, some - but never to Vivaldi - I don't see the attraction.

For the classical period, mainly *Mozart* operas, *Rossini *as well, *Gluck* falls roughly in between these two eras and his operas are what I like. I used to listen to a lot of *Haydn*, but not too much anymore. I recently delved into the operas, the Solti near complete box set is wonderful.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think I can say Bach and Mozart are my top composers, the instrumental work.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

For the Baroque period, I mostly listen to Bach. I love Handel, Monteverdi, Corelli, and Lully but Bach is in his own category.

For Classical, I listen to the Big Three: Haydn, Mozart, and Beethoven.

Baroque and Classical are tied with the Romantic as my favorite era. However, I greatly prefer the conservative Romantics who adhere to Classical forms-- Schubert, Mendelssohn, Dvorak, and especially Brahms-- over the progressives.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

There was a time I listened to this everyday


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

SanAntone said:


> *Bach* is my #1 composer, and consequently the Baroque era looms large in my appreciation. .


One of the funny quirks in life is that *Bach* is also my #1 composer, and yet I don't like the Baroque era in general, with very few other exceptions.


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think these two are my favorite eras. The music flows with such an ease and beauty unmatched by the other eras which I feel make things overly complicated. I have been on a Baroque kick, it may be time to jump on the Classical Era, which I've already heard plenty from.
> 
> I like my listening to include a pretty tune and be refined in nature!


Lots and lots of CPE Bach is a perfect listen for transitioning from baroque to classical.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I am on a huge Baroque kick too, mostly Bach and Handel, but also some Vivaldi, Telemann, Buxtehude, Zelenka, Corelli, Pachelbel, Purcell, and then some transitional Renaissance stuff like Dowland and Sweelinck. So much phenomenal music came out of this era and in this style. I could listen to it forever if not for all the brilliant music that came later (& all that is still to be written).


----------



## Oscar South (Aug 6, 2020)

Bach is largely a self-referential composer to me that I listen to abstract of style/era.

I'm very partial to Lully when I want to get Baroque!

This pianist does a great job of interpreting Lully's music on piano:





I love listening to the Classical era for the pureness in expression of form and the amazing 'individual unity' of the cosmopolitan music from that era. The wind concertos of Mozart and London symphonies of Haydn speak most closely to me.

Been enjoying the 'Neo-Classicism' of Stravinsky recently. It moves me more personally because it speaks more closely to the musical language that I relate to in my own experience. Was enjoying listening to this just now:


----------

